# New Ariel Atom Owner



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

i recently bought an ariel atom 3, loving every bit of it, its got to the stage now with these roads and the weather where it needs a clean. i thought nice, a good detail session, went to my garage stood in front of it and was like hmmmmm where do i start!!!

does anyone have any advice or experience on how to go about it? iv not got a clue if i can snow foam it or polish the gel coated arches or anything. the arches have marks on them, nothing deep but want to get them out still, but how do i go about detailing it all and what to use for the plastics to wash and dress them etc?

any help is much appreciated.

Thanks Noel


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I would say snow foam is fine. I've foamed motorbikes, so can't see an Atom being much different - obviously just go easy around the interior :lol:

Yes you can polish gel coated arches, although something I have never done personally.

Where are you based?


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

RandomlySet said:


> Where are you based?


based in warrington


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

noelpr1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i recently bought an ariel atom 3, loving every bit of it, its got to the stage now with these roads and the weather where it needs a clean. i thought nice, a good detail session, went to my garage stood in front of it and was like hmmmmm where do i start!!!
> 
> ...


This may help you Noel
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=333067

Don't forget the pics buddy :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You didn't buy it from a gentleman called Ashley did you??


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> This may help you Noel
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=333067
> 
> Don't forget the pics buddy :thumb:


awesome thanks for that! much appreciated


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

stangalang said:


> You didn't buy it from a gentleman called Ashley did you??


nope, guy before me was called tom and the name of the garage that sold it me was jon, so hopefully whatever you know im safe from haha.


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

the black nose cone part of the car and the top black part of the dash section, he used polish angel escalate in that write up, i wondered myself what to use here, what you recommend? i have some CarPro PERL Waterbased Silicon Oxide to put on once clean, but between washing and this what would you recommend?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

we need pictures please


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

paul04 said:


> we need pictures please


+1 :d


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

dont have many pics yet , good ones anyway but here are a couple


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

any tips on products for certain parts would be hugely appreciated. have polishes and sealants and waxs etc, just not sure whats safe on the black plastic parts.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

for the black plastic, I'd go for a natural look dressing. Assuming it's more of a "dry weather toy", then you could possibly use something that can be used on interior plastics. Although I guess the first question should be, would you want the black bits to be rather glossy or more matt/satin?


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

RandomlySet said:


> for the black plastic, I'd go for a natural look dressing. Assuming it's more of a "dry weather toy", then you could possibly use something that can be used on interior plastics. Although I guess the first question should be, would you want the black bits to be rather glossy or more matt/satin?


100% matt finish, im not a big fan of black shiny plastics


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

In that case, give them a good clean with some APC and then apply a suitable dressing.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

SWEET!:thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice is that whats the A-B car you got?


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

if I can ever afford a weekend toy this would be number one, great looking car! 

You must be the happiest person right now!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

noelpr1986 said:


> nope, guy before me was called tom and the name of the garage that sold it me was jon, so hopefully whatever you know im safe from haha.


Lol nothing like that, a customer of mine recently sold one, and there cant be that many changing hands here in the north. It was a great example


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Was taken for a run in one of these earlier this year :thumb: Wow, just bloody great :thumb: Enjoy


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks everyone, yeah love it, its in the garage at the minute having the odd bit done to make it nearly perfect, then il give it a good clean and post some pictures back up in here.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I’ve driven Lamborghini’s , Ferrari’s , R8’s , Nissan GTR’s on the track and road and have to say the Atom is the most fun I’ve ever had , bonkers mad . You are one lucky chap .


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

slimjim said:


> I've driven Lamborghini's , Ferrari's , R8's , Nissan GTR's on the track and road and have to say the Atom is the most fun I've ever had , bonkers mad . You are one lucky chap .


cheers slimjim, iv never driven any of the above cars so glad i jumped into the right one haha. closest iv been is TVR's ........ if i can get the electrics to work and let me in and out.


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,

i got my car back thursday night from the garage, the crank main oil seal wasn't seated correctly so the engine all had to come out 

its back though now and i wiped down the underside with some APC too incase it collected any salt on its trip home.

here are some pictures of the bits i need help with, i don't know how or what to do. the gell goatee arches look simple based of the post that was shared, thanks for that. but the matt plastics i think on the post they called it GRP? mine has marks on as you can see below, is there anything i can do about this? any help would be appreciated greatly.

this is the top dash type panel









this is the front nose cone part









another of the top dash panel, not sure why it looks so shiny on the picture


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Decontaminate and a waft over with satin black trim paint would have it looking like new I reckon.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

polytrol is meant to be good for treating and protecting plastics, not sure what you can do regarding the scratches apart from sending it to a body shop?


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

chris chappell said:


> Decontaminate and a waft over with satin black trim paint would have it looking like new I reckon.


good idea, not sure why i didnt think of that, never done it before like. suppose if i took it to a body shop to do it wouldnt cost too much either?



Gas head said:


> polytrol is meant to be good for treating and protecting plastics, not sure what you can do regarding the scratches apart from sending it to a body shop?


just had a little look on amazon, get good reviews on doors.

tackled the arches last night after work, not the best by any means but a lot better than they were. the speckled bits (road rash?) you see in the pictures you cant really see but they wont buff out, guessing i cant get those out without it been resprayed?

the marked plastics i showed pictures of before, would you go down the wrap route?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking a marked improvement - what did you use ?

Awesome motor mate :thumb:


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Looking a marked improvement - what did you use ?
> 
> Awesome motor mate :thumb:


thanks its lots better than it was, i used:

Meguiars #105 (2 passes)
followed by
Meguiars #205 (1 pass)
then
Poorboys Black hole
finished up with
dodo juice blue velvet (2 coats)

got the orange body panels to next and the exhaust, the exhaust is badly tarnished, some one recommended me to try autosol bluing, so just ordered some, so il give it a go and see if it helps as autosol on its own didnt touch it.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Try flatting it down a bit with fine wet and dry, panel wipe then some Holts black trim paint in satin. I've used it with good results. If you make a ball of cotton of it then take it to body shop.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow that looks ace! I’d love one of these.

I can imagine it has several nucks and crannies that are hard to reach, but so satisfying to clean.

Keep up the good work mate and best of luck with it.


----------



## noelpr1986 (Nov 3, 2015)

chris chappell said:


> Try flatting it down a bit with fine wet and dry, panel wipe then some Holts black trim paint in satin. I've used it with good results. If you make a ball of cotton of it then take it to body shop.


good idea, cheers, i shall give it a go, worse that can happen is i take it to a body shop if i mess it up.



bluechimp said:


> Wow that looks ace! I'd love one of these.
> 
> I can imagine it has several nucks and crannies that are hard to reach, but so satisfying to clean.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate and best of luck with it.


Thanks mate, love it, highly recommend.


----------

